# Pro-Mix Time!!



## drfting07 (Feb 9, 2012)

Let the Micro fun begin! Ready to kick off a 2012 outdoor grow with lots of organic goodies. Transplanting outdoors on 4/20. Input please!

Strain line-up: Mandala Satori, GHS Kings Kush & Next Gen. Romulan Diesel

Today i bought two 3.8cf bundles of Pro-Mix BX with Myco, 40 lbs of Mushroom compost and a bag of pelleted Dolomite lime. Im adding a handful for the compost. Anyone have the need to add dolomite to Pro-Mix? Still the recommended 1 cup per cf? This will be my base mix.

Hot Mix is nouvellechef's only change is im going 35/65 hot mix/base mix compared to his recommended 50/50. 15 gallon pots. 

Nutes will be administered via Compost teas:
Dr. Earth Liquid Seaweed
Dr. Earth Kelp Meal
Dr. Earth Organic 5 & Ful-Humix for Veg
Dr. Earth Organic 8 for Bloom
Unsulfered Molasses 
Compost


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes on the lime. GL


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 9, 2012)

THX nouvelle!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking at the base mix now that everything is amended and ready to go, I think i may buy one or two more bags of Mushroom Compost to add to the mix. This will up the CF as well as add more humus and beneficial micros.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 13, 2012)

Went out and measured it today and im impressed. I came out with 22x 5 gallon buckets full, and still had soil left. All thats left to do is set 40 gallons to the side and prepare to get my hands dirty. This is for you Nouvelle!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2012)

GL. Make sure to post pics. Good ones!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 14, 2012)

Will do! Im really looking forward to what the Satori can do outdoors in this super soil. Should be interesting. Ston-loc has a few beans of satori as well, and we will compare the two. Im expecting mine to do very well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Let the Micro fun begin! Ready to kick off a 2012 outdoor grow with lots of organic goodies. Transplanting outdoors on 4/20. Input please!
> 
> Strain line-up: Mandala Satori, GHS Kings Kush & Next Gen. Romulan Diesel
> 
> ...



I thought that nouvellechef's super soil fed the plants through the grow period?  Is this incorrect?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 14, 2012)

No


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a pretty good feeling that the "hot" bottom layer of soil will be used before flowering is finished. The plants will be in veg for nearly 6 months, plus 2-3 months flower. 

Im going 1/3 hot/base also, as a couple people here on the MarPassion had complete plant loss with 50/50 hot/base. 

Just taking it safe people, I wont feed if its not needed.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I thought that nouvellechef's super soil fed the plants through the grow period?  Is this incorrect?


   Its the strangest soil i have ever used. This is 50/50 as NV said to use. I grew the ones out that made it for the heck of it. Mutants......


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2012)

Larger pics would be helpful


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I thought that nouvellechef's super soil fed the plants through the grow period?  Is this incorrect?



THG .... What *I* would suggest is something along the lines of LC's soiless mixes in the stickys above to start with.

This is no slam at all towards NC, but organics is a pretty decent learning curve and a super soil is just not a good place to learn. You really need to know what you're doing.

To put it in perspective, it would be like trying to learn hydro using only full strength nutes from the git, no 1/4 strength or 1/2 strength and no flushing.

Once whatever amendment is added to the mix, it's in there. It's easy to add more as you go along, pretty much impossible to take out too much.

Do you do any sort of container gardening? Have a wheelbarrow? Can you source 4cf bags of perlite locally? Is there a feed store nearby?

Constructing your own mixes in fairly small amounts is easy and a good way to go to find out what works best for you. For me, finding the big bags of perlite was the hardest part. Pretty much everything else can be found at a feed store or Lowes or HD.

Wet


----------



## mountain man (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a happy SilverTip in "Sub's" soil. Headed to the teepee for curing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> THG .... What *I* would suggest is something along the lines of LC's soiless mixes in the stickys above to start with.
> 
> This is no slam at all towards NC, but organics is a pretty decent learning curve and a super soil is just not a good place to learn. You really need to know what you're doing.
> 
> ...



Drfting--don't mean to be hijacking your thread here, hope you don't mind...

LOL--there is NOTHING close.  I either have to drive to "the big city" about 60 miles away or order online.  And while I do container gardening, we still have 3-4 feet of snow and it dropped 4-6" overnight and is still snowing.  My garden wagon is used to haul wood this time of year.  I am hoping to be able to mix something up in a 30 gal barrel and put it in my little shed or a spare room I am not using.  

Thanks for the info.  I do have a lot to learn about this organic stuff.

To me, organics makes hydro look like a walk in the park--I do anticipate a big learning curve.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Drfting--don't mean to be hijacking your thread here, hope you don't mind...



No problem. Glad a seasoned grower like you finds my thread useful, even if its a little off course. Happy learning, and im looking forward to seeing your upcoming organic grows!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2012)

As I said before, Ive mixed my base soil. 
2x 3.8cf bags of pro-mix bx 
40 lbs mushroom compost
15 cups pelleted dolomite lime

Ive taken some of this and wet it down with rainwater and molasses. With this soil i filled 5x red solo cups and sowed 2x disposable seeds in each. 

Im going to pay close attention to the seedlings growth, weed out the late bloomers in each cup, and put 5 through veg. I want to see just how long they can go before being root bound, as well as  to see just what my t5 can do. Im hoping on very little space between the nodes, and ill be able to veg more than a week or two before height is an issue.


----------

